# Kef HTS3001SE Testing and Raw Driver Data



## Erin H (Aug 26, 2009)

Just thought some of you guys might like to see the data I've gathered on the HTS3001SE speaker. I ordered a set of these to test the raw driver itself but went ahead and tested the speaker tonight. Below is the link. Also check the opening paragraph for the link on the raw driver data. 

http://medleysmusings.com/kef-hts3001se-speaker-test/



Some sample data:




















- Erin


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that! :T


----------

